
The Risk in the Fracking Boom - howard941
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/pipeline-explosions-fracking-796569/
======
justtopost
This seems to be purposely conflating the production and primary transport,
and untility metering and last mile when discussing risk. Those who have
worked on any petro pipeline can attest to the rigor of standards employed.

